# "Grow" Winner



## Fin (May 31, 2014)

Let's join in to give our congratulations to *toddm* for winning the _Grow_ challenge with his entry *Growing Apart*. He'll receive the Laureate award and will choose June's theme.


----------



## escorial (May 31, 2014)

well done


----------



## aj47 (May 31, 2014)

Way to go toddm!  Good job, congrats.


----------



## Gumby (May 31, 2014)

Congrats, toddm!


----------



## PiP (May 31, 2014)

Congratulations, toddm! A worthy winner!


----------



## Deleted member 56014 (May 31, 2014)

Well done mate, congratulations!


----------



## dither (Jun 1, 2014)

YES,
Nice one toddm,
well done.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 1, 2014)

I very much enjoyed all the entries on my choice of Grow as prompt. Beautiful thoughts and feelings. It was a hard three pick for me. Yes, I voted for toddm's, Growing Apart, beautiful poem. Congratulations sir, well deserved! and thank you!


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 1, 2014)

Pandora said:


> I very much enjoyed all the entries on my choice of Grow as prompt. Beautiful thoughts and feelings. It was a hard three pick for me. Yes, I voted for toddm's, Growing Apart, beautiful poem. Congratulations sir, well deserved! and thank you!


''


Me too. Good Job


----------



## toddm (Jun 1, 2014)

^ Thanks everyone - I enjoyed the other entries as well
Part of the fun of this is seeing the different takes on the same prompt -

I hope you all have fun with 'Opposites' : )
---todd


----------

